# Pics of my tank



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks to Thanh and Rudy - NASH members for helping me set up my tank. It's approx. 1 month old and changes are still being made but all the plants are growing well.

Thanks again

dan


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Looking good, Dan I was messaging you with the same question on how your tank has been doing. Guess this is a good answer! Keep up the good work.


----------



## STAANA (Oct 11, 2004)

Good Job, Daniel!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Looking good Daniel! what kind of bait are you adding to your layout? I recommend none!


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you Bros!!

Still making slight changes in composition in plants placements.

Hey luis? "Bait"?????
I would like to collect pics of NASH member's tanks. I'm trying to create a page in my website dedicated to NASH.

Please post in this forum or email it to me. Thanks

dan


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

I can't seem to leave it alone.


----------



## Terrybo (Jul 2, 2005)

Looks great! I can't believe you got that much growth in just a month! (But where are the discus hiding)?

Terry

(I can't remember, what size tank is it)?


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you Terry. It doesn't look right without discus swimming around in the tank. I tried putting the bigger adult discus but they were not accoustomed to the Co2 and had to remove them. I lowered the co2 so i'll give it another try once everything settles down.

dan


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Jun 3, 2005)

Definately a nice and quite unique looking tank.. driftwood is quite different looking. post pics w/ the discus ASAP!!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

No Daniel! keep those pesky little things away from the plants! 
Just to show other fellow aquarist how darn good you are with the Discus I will send some pictures to thanh so he can post them for me since I have no idea of how to do it.
Luis


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Navarro said:


> No Daniel! keep those pesky little things away from the plants!
> Just to show other fellow aquarist how darn good you are with the Discus I will send some pictures to thanh so he can post them for me since I have no idea of how to do it.
> Luis


keep em out,eh?


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Dan, that tank really is da bomb! Yeah, put some discus just to piss Luis off, hahahaha I'm kidding, boss! But seriously, though, how many cardinals are there now? The sharp contrast is just plain awesome! 

***On a note of discus. Would rearing them in a CO2-rich tank when they were extremely young be able to make them more resistant to gasping for air in planted tanks with CO2? Hm......maybe that would be a nice experiment.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

You're funny Paul.

I planning on adding about 100 cardinals. Cardinals needs a threatening fish to school otherwise they'll be scattered all over the tank. I might add an old pair of discus that are no longer breeding.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

I agree with Terry, very nice growth in a short period of time. Nothing like a trimless tank. Hey, there always room for another planted tank in that house Dan. 

Thanh


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Don't be pissed off Luis. The fish was removed after the photo session. Just wanted to see how it looks. The fish was so big that it made the tank look small.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

This is an old pair. They're no longer in the tank.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice aquarium and amazing fish. Impressive. How do you remove them, pool net or just use your hands? Also, what type of filter is that, specifically what is the intake?

As for the aquascape itself. Nicely done! If I may though I think a stand of stemplants for the back left corner would pull the tank together very nicely. Maybe somthign with a hint of red like Rotala macranda Green and a few stems of L. arcuata between that and the H micranthemoides. What kind of wood is that? Do you have any photos documenting it from setup till today? That would be great to see!

Just being picky though, it is my job afterall


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you Dennis



dennis said:
 

> Nice aquarium and amazing fish. Impressive. How do you remove them, pool net or just use your hands? Also, what type of filter is that, specifically what is the intake?
> 
> *I use a large net. The male is 8" big and my hands does not fit around its body to hold it. *
> *Filter is a homemade wet/dry filter. The overflow is a 1" drilled bulkhead and the return is a clear pvc spray bar mounted 4" below the surface of the water.*
> ...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Dan, that was just plain awesome, man, haha!!! Don't know if Luis saw it, but the boss would be muttering @#$%^ if he did Still, it looked really nice with the discus in it. Reminded me of shepherds herding sheep in the form of fish. Very cool!


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you Paul 


I removed them. It made the tank look small with such a big fish.

I think you either have plants as your main focus or the fish. The fish tend to get all the attention when viewing the tank and the aquascaping viewed as only the background.
In this tank I'd rather focus more on the plants.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Update Pics


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Last


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats, great tank- I love it! Best of luck with it as it matures.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

It's beautiful!


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Thank you Aquaverde and Piscesgirl. 


dan


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Dan,

Discus definately don't belong in that tank, it's too beautiful to have even gorgeous fish like those hogging the attention. Good choice taking them out! Now go out and get a 6' tank to plant and put those *beautiful* cobalts in.  Have you thought about putting some Apistogramma or Dicrossus in there? They would be a lovely addition to that tank. 

I didn't see an answer to Dennis's question and I'm curious too. What kind of filter are you using?

Regards,
Phil


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Phil Edwards said:


> Dan,
> 
> Discus definately don't belong in that tank, it's too beautiful to have even gorgeous fish like those hogging the attention. Good choice taking them out! Now go out and get a 6' tank to plant and put those *beautiful* cobalts in.  Have you thought about putting some Apistogramma or Dicrossus in there? They would be a lovely addition to that tank.
> 
> ...


Thank you Phil.

I'm using a homemade filter. It's similar to a wet/dry but I don't trickle the water over the filter media. I drilled the top right hand corner to overflow to the sump. The water is pumped from the sump to a Co2 reactor then to a UV sterilizer then to a spray bar mounted 4" below the surface to minimize agitating the surface of the water.

Dan


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

I was fortunate to get a gift from Luis Navarro. I woke up with a surprise this morning.
Check it out.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Luis...

You like? The plant you gave me are doing great. Thank you


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

The bloom came and went in one day.

Here's a current pic of my tank.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

My Current tank. It's a 220 gal.


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

More pics of my planted tank.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Dan, your display of discus is slowling luring me to the d-side......the discus side

Now I just need to find a bigger tank someday to make room! They are nothing short of gorgeous!

BTW, plants are always available for you. Will let you know whenever I have trimmings.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

*I love your discus tank*

Superb tank this one, innovative in a different way, spacious, the path and all reminds of human made scenery, I simply love it.


----------

